# Earthgro Topsoil



## yuri2012 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi.

I've decided to change the substrate for my Russian tortoise. It's currently sand with Eco-Earth Coconut fiber. I'm going to switch this to Eco-Earth Coconut Fiber and top soil.

I've seen the Earthgro Top Soil for sale which is like 40 lbs for like $1.20.

Is it OK to use this topsoil in there and do I have to do anything to it before putting it in my Russian's enclosure? It says it's made from organic and inorganic materials such as peat, forest products, compost, ash, sand or native soil.

What do you all think?

Here's the link of the product at Walmart: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Earthgro-Topsoil/16904044


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 13, 2012)

Soil makes a great substrate...after all it's what torts walk on in the wild 

This doesn't sound very organic... it sounds like there might be stuff in there you don't want. It's for filling holes and landscaping, not for growing your veggies. You want stuff that would be safe for growing food for human consumption. I wouldn't fancy eating stuff grown in the one you've found.

If you have a yard and don't use chemicals in it, why not dig some of it up for use inside?


----------



## yuri2012 (Jun 13, 2012)

JoesMum said:


> Soil makes a great substrate...after all it's what torts walk on in the wild
> 
> This doesn't sound very organic... it sounds like there might be stuff in there you don't want. It's for filling holes and landscaping, not for growing your veggies. You want stuff that would be safe for growing food for human consumption. I wouldn't fancy eating stuff grown in the one you've found.
> 
> If you have a yard and don't use chemicals in it, why not dig some of it up for use inside?



Well I'm in an apartment and can't really go dig up my landlord's yard...so with that said the only option is one where I buy some.

So I mean isn't this just dirt? Dirt is dirt? As long as it's not treated with chemicals then it should be fine right?

On the other hand I could say forget about it and I could just use 100% Eco-Earth Coconut Fiber. What do you think?


----------



## Edna (Jun 13, 2012)

The Earthgro Top Soil I have purchased was aweful stuff that wouldn't even grow grass without further amendments. It was mostly sand, worse than useless. For the soil component in my substrate, I use organic potting soil. Mixed in equal parts with the coconut and cypress mulch, it holds moisture well.


----------



## MikeCow1 (Jun 13, 2012)

Just bought some for my outdoor box turtle enclosures. I wouldn't use it inside it has a strong manure like odor


----------



## yuri2012 (Jun 13, 2012)

Edna said:


> The Earthgro Top Soil I have purchased was aweful stuff that wouldn't even grow grass without further amendments. It was mostly sand, worse than useless. For the soil component in my substrate, I use organic potting soil. Mixed in equal parts with the coconut and cypress mulch, it holds moisture well.



Correct me if I'm wrong, but Russian's don't really need humidity since they're from arid desert-like areas...so in this case I wouldn't even need top soil then?


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 13, 2012)

yuri2012 said:


> So I mean isn't this just dirt? Dirt is dirt? As long as it's not treated with chemicals then it should be fine right?


If 'dirt' was just 'dirt' you wouldn't have asked this question in the first place.



> It says it's made from organic and inorganic materials such as peat, forest products, compost, ash, sand or native soil.


organic means natural materials that have come from plants or animals- plants, compost, manure... who knows if that stuff has been treated with chemicals. 

Inorganic means stuff like rocks, sand, rubbish, ash (heaven only knows what was burned to create that ash)

It says on the bag '_use as a soil replacement to build landscape beds and gardens_' ... even they don't recommend it for growing foodstuffs. Don't use it for your tort either.

Ask yourself this, if you knew that food you were eating was grown in soil contaminated with chemicals that were bad for you , would you touch the food? I doubt you would eat the food if you suspected that it might be the case. Apply the same rules to stuff you use for your tort.


----------



## Edna (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm not sure my Hermann's "need" humidity either, but I still keep the substrate with some moisture in it. If it dries out too much its a dusty mess. Also, dry substrate is fluffy and loose and doesn't give any foot-hold if a tort gets flipped. When I'm wetting the substrate, I make a mud hole by adding the water to only one area. My torts get in the mud and make swimming motions, like they're working the mud into their little armpits (and legpits). I'm sure they're doing that for reason and they seem to really enjoy it!



yuri2012 said:


> Edna said:
> 
> 
> > The Earthgro Top Soil I have purchased was aweful stuff that wouldn't even grow grass without further amendments. It was mostly sand, worse than useless. For the soil component in my substrate, I use organic potting soil. Mixed in equal parts with the coconut and cypress mulch, it holds moisture well.
> ...


----------



## yuri2012 (Jun 13, 2012)

JoesMum said:


> yuri2012 said:
> 
> 
> > So I mean isn't this just dirt? Dirt is dirt? As long as it's not treated with chemicals then it should be fine right?
> ...




Good point. I was asking looking for confirmation since I don't have experience with types of soils.

I get your point. Would you then recommend 100% eco-earth coconut fiber or do you still recommend I put in some top soil in there? (different brand that's healthier and more appropriate.)


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 13, 2012)

yuri2012 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but Russian's don't really need humidity since they're from arid desert-like areas...so in this case I wouldn't even need top soil then?



You are wrong.

Tortoises do need humidity be healthy. Those that live in desert environments spend a lot of times in burrows where humidity levels are higher to prevent dehydration. Some need higher levels of humidity than others... Redfoot torts for example need much higher levels than Greeks.

Russians spend a huge amount of time underground to protect themselves from the cold weather in the wild.

It is a huge mistake to keep tortoises 'dry'... it is one of those old myths that we keep trying to kill off. 

Equally, cold humidity is bad for tortoises. That encourages respiratory infection which can be fatal. This is why it's important to get your temperatures correct.




yuri2012 said:


> I get your point. Would you then recommend 100% eco-earth coconut fiber or do you still recommend I put in some top soil in there? (different brand that's healthier and more appropriate.)


In my opinion either would be fine, but there are some very experienced Russian keepers on her, for example Tom who could give better advice probably.


----------

